# Aussie Mantid I.D. Please



## jameslongo (Aug 4, 2009)

This little beauty was found deep in a rainforest in south-east Queensland, Australia. I haven't a clue what it is :huh: It's only a nymph too, so ID might be difficult. All I know is that Olga &amp; I will battle to the death to get some!


----------



## mantidian (Aug 4, 2009)

May be a new species?


----------



## ismart (Aug 4, 2009)

Very cool looking mantid! B) 

I do hope someone can ID it for you?

Good luck in finding some.


----------



## pohchunyee (Aug 4, 2009)

And it mimic green moss!! Very Interesting.......sorry I don't know what specie is that!


----------



## inferno (Aug 4, 2009)

thats awesome looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

It is kool look Jame, love that green B)


----------



## Christian (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, that's difficult. I will need some time.


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 4, 2009)

I have an idea of what it might be! YAY! ^_^ I think we're looking at a _Paraoxypilus sp._ (Boxer Bark Mantids), one I've never seen before.

Here's a photo from Wikipedia that shows some resemblance






I had no idea Bark Mantids could turn green, if that's what it is.

Edit: seriously doubting its a Boxer Bark now. It doesn't have chunky raptorial arms or an overall ant-like structure  BUM!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Aug 4, 2009)

Let me see... metalic green. Does it like cockroaches a lot? :lol:


----------



## cloud jaguar (Aug 4, 2009)

That is cool looking! Definitely seems to have a different body type than the boxer i think. Let us know what it is when you find out


----------



## massaman (Aug 4, 2009)

would be interesting to go back and look for more of them and try a culture!


----------



## planetq (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow that is one beautiful specimen.

Yeah I don't think it's a boxer at all.

More pictures please!!

Minkyu


----------



## bassist (Aug 4, 2009)

massaman said:


> would be interesting to go back and look for more of them and try a culture!


Wouldn't be able to ship to anywhere but Australia.


----------



## massaman (Aug 4, 2009)

unless its a ooth though!


----------



## bassist (Aug 4, 2009)

massaman said:


> unless its a ooth though!


No Australia's fines for shipping animals out illegally are very high.


----------



## massaman (Aug 4, 2009)

trading mantis with people in australia is not as likely as elsewhere!


----------



## Christian (Aug 4, 2009)

Well, after checking something about 8 papers and one book I think I can narrow it down to the genus _Calofulcinia_. The females are typical, with only very small winglets and the lobes on the abdomen. The specimen on the pic may well be adult! The pics weren't sharp enough to see it clearly. There are 3 Australian species and some more on New Guinea, there also related, barely distinguishable genera.

I would really be interested in an ooth of those... anyone who wants to risk a shipping?  :lol:


----------



## superfreak (Aug 4, 2009)

so would james and i! the guy ho found this one hasnt seen any more. nor has anyone on the aussie forums mentioned ever seeing them before. james and i are heading up to queensland (where this lil one was found) in summer and we'll def be searching for more! they look pretty funky!


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 5, 2009)

massaman said:


> would be interesting to go back and look for more of them and try a culture!


That's the plan, mate! Queensland here we come!



massaman said:


> trading mantis with people in australia is not as likely as elsewhere!


That's because if I do export an organism &amp; get caught, I wouldn't be able to go on Mantidforum for a long, long time  



Christian said:


> Well, after checking something about 8 papers and one book I think I can narrow it down to the genus _Calofulcinia_. The females are typical, with only very small winglets and the lobes on the abdomen. The specimen on the pic may well be adult! The pics weren't sharp enough to see it clearly. There are 3 Australian species and some more on New Guinea, there also related, barely distinguishable genera.I would really be interested in an ooth of those... anyone who wants to risk a shipping?  :lol:


Thanks so much, Christian. Hope I didn't put you out of your way. I typed in the genus in Google Images &amp; the female is spectacular.


----------



## revmdn (Aug 5, 2009)

Now go find some more already, will ya!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 5, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]now Cristian isnt your job with bugs? so couldnt you get the papers for exporting them to study for placement into the right genus?[/SIZE]


----------



## bassist (Aug 5, 2009)

ArkBlue said:


> [SIZE=14pt]now Cristian isnt your job with bugs? so couldnt you get the papers for exporting them to study for placement into the right genus?[/SIZE]


There's almost no scientific interest in mantids.


----------



## Christian (Aug 6, 2009)

Well, breeding is different from scientific stuff. You sometimes get preserved specimens from Australia or even New Zealand while participating in a cooperation, but this would be only for me, so I doubt that there will be any permits.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]oh well to bad you can't if you could study 3-4 pairs alive then no one would be killing 50 or so just for a number, then there would be more left in the wild be side if they breed you could ship back 3-4 pairs to put back in to the wild, ya it wouldnt work, mantids arnt like frogs where they are haveing to try saveing them the cane toad ya ya it stinks too.[/SIZE]


----------



## massaman (Aug 6, 2009)

what would the odds be of getting caught shipping out a ooth if any were made!


----------



## ismart (Aug 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> what would the odds be of getting caught shipping out a ooth if any were made!


After all the destructive invasive species that have ravened Australia's native wild life. I would think chances of getting caught are probally pretty high.


----------



## jameslongo (Aug 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> what would the odds be of getting caught shipping out a ooth if any were made!


I'M NOT EXPORTING AN OOTH!!! Enough said.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Hey James it's just to cool that you found something none of us will ever see Thank you for showing us this little bit of coolnes.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Aug 6, 2009)

Massaman, it is really not worth the risk, and James would most likely be caught


----------



## bassist (Aug 6, 2009)

massaman said:


> what would the odds be of getting caught shipping out a ooth if any were made!


At the moment no one really cares about the praying mantis hobby but exporting oothecae or live animals from countries where you WILL get caught will only endanger the hobby.


----------



## kmsgameboy (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow...its cool looking! It kind of reminds me of my Carolina Mantis. (Though I iknow its not.)


----------

